# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Ο Tweety μου

## tweetymou

geia sas legomai anastasia aytos einai o tweety,ton  exw 6 xronia,to  mhnuma mou einai stenaxwro giati o mikros mou  filos esvise thn deutera  to prwi apo kapoio mikrovio opws eipe o  giatros eixe katastrafh to  sukoti,splhna k to entero,auto pou me  tsakise omws htan oti perimene na  3upnisoume k molis mas  eide olous mas meta apo ligo esvise sta xeria  mou,auth thn eikona 8elw  na 3exasw vlepw ta video gia na ton akouw na  leei ''tweety mou,vlaka k na mou stelnei filakia'8umwne otan tou epiana  thn oura,ton  malona otan petouse thn trofh tou katw tou elega'giati  eisai  tsapatsoulis vre'k ayto mou edine filakia,otan hmoun luphmenh  ekane  ta panta gia na mou travi3ei thn proswxh,o tweety mou to mwro mou  pou  einai twra pou eimai stenaxwrimenh na mou pei 'tweety vlaka'  gurizw  spiti k nomizw oti einai sto mpalkoni h  mama mou thelei sthn  giorth mou na mou parei allo den 8elw ton  tweety mou pisw 8elw,epsa   auta ta logia gia na pw ena antio ston mikro mou filo kai oti tha ton   8umamai panta.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μτεφραση ...

Γεια σας λέγομαι αναστασία αυτός είναι ο tweety,τον έχω 6 χρονια,το μήνυμα μου είναι στενάχωρο γιατί ο μικρός μου φίλος έσβησε την δευτερα το πρωί από κάποιο μικρόβιο όπως είπε ο γιατρός είχε καταστραφεί το συκώτι,σπλήνα k το έντερο,αυτό που με τσάκισε όμως ήταν ότι περίμενε να ξυπνήσουμε k μόλις μας είδε όλους μας μετά από λίγο έσβησε στα χερια μου,αυτή την εικόνα θέλω να ξεχάσω βλέπω τα video για να τον ακούω να λέει ''tweety μου,βλάκα k να μου στέλνει φιλάκιαθύμωνε όταν του έπιανα την ουρα,τον μάλωνα όταν πετούσε την τροφή του κάτω του έλεγαγιατί είσαι τσαπατσούλης βρέk αυτό μου έδινε φιλάκια,όταν ήμουν λυπημένη έκανε τα πάντα για να μου τραβήξει την προσοχή,ο tweety μου το μωρό μου που είναι τώρα που είμαι στεναχωρημένη να μου πει 'tweety βλάκα γυρίζω σπίτι k νομίζω ότι είναι στο μπαλκόνι η μαμά μου θέλει στην γιορτή μου να μου πάρει άλλο δεν θέλω τον tweety μου πίσω θέλω,"εψα" αυτά τα λόγια για να πω ένα αντίο στον μικρό μου φίλο και ότι θα τον θυμάμαι πάντα.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μακάρι Αναστασία να μπορούσαμε να σου πούμε κάτι από εδώ για να σου μαλακώσουμε τον πόνο, άλλά νομίζω πώς δεν γίνεται ....
Ζήσε το συναίσθημα όπως σου βγαίνει, θυμήσου τις στιγμές που περάσατε μαζί και σιγά σιγά θα προχωρήσεις παρακάτω
βρίσκοντας ένα άλλο ζωάκι  να σε συντροφεύει και εσύ να συντροφεύεις εκείνο .....
Λυπάμαι.....

----------


## daras

ειχε την τυχη να "φυγει" μεσα σε μια αγαπημενη αγκαλια. ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο!
 ευχομαι συντομα να δινεις απλοχερα τη φροντιδα σου σε ενα αλλο ζωακι!

----------


## panos70

Οτι και να πουμε σε αυτες της στεναχορες στιγμες ειναι λιγο να θυμασαι τις ωρες που ησασταν μαζι ,και να ειναι καλα εκει που βρισκεται η ψυχουλα του τωρα

----------


## moutro

Λυπάμαι πολύ Αναστασία μου... Καταλαβαίνω πόσο δύσκολο είναι να χάνεις ένα ζωάκι που αγαπάς πολύ... Ο χρόνος βοηθάει πολύ, όπως και το να δίνεις την αγάπη σου ε ένα αλλο πλασματάκι όταν νιώσεις έτοιμη...

----------


## tweetymou

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΣΟΥ,ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ΖΩΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΥΨΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ,ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΔΙ ΜΕΝΕΙ.

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.κανενα αλλο δεν θα παρει ποτε τη θεση του.φαινεσαι ομως ανθρωπος με ευαισθησιες και οταν νιωσεις καλυτερα καλο θα ηταν να συνεχισεις να χαριζεις την αγαπη σου και σε αλλα πουλια.μπορεις να κανεις και αλλες ψυχες ευτυχισμενες και ο tweety θα ειναι υπερηφανος για σενα.

----------


## orion

Όλοι και όλα έχουν κάποια στιγμή ένα τέλος... θα πρέπει πάντα να είμαστε έτοιμοι να το αντιμετωπίσουμε... εύχομαι οι ωραίες αναμνήσεις σου να είναι μια γλυκιά παρηγοριά...

----------


## jk21

Αναστασια καθε αποχωρισμος και δυσκολος .οι αναμνησεις μενουν αλλα ο χρονος και η ζωη προχωρα και οι εμπειριες του παρελθοντος βοηθουν σε οτι συναντησουμε στο μελλον .οποτε θα εισαι ετοιμη ,δωσε την αγαπη στα φτερωτα πλασματα ξανα !


* στο επομενο θεμα που πολυ θα χαρω αν ειναι η παρουσιαση ενος νεου φτερωτου φιλου ,αν μπορουσες (θα διευκολυνε πολυ τα μελη ) να μην χρησιμοποιεις greekenglish

----------


## vikitaspaw

Λυπαμαι...αλλα ολα μεσα στη ζωη ειναι!! Μην το βαζεις κατω κ συντομα ευχομαι με νεο φιλαρακι!!

----------


## COMASCO

ειλικρινα λυπαμαι...κριμα δυστηχως ολα ειναι μεσα στην ζωη..εχω χασει και εγω δικα μου και ξερω οτι ειναι πλ δυσκολο...να το σκεφτεσαι μεσα απο τις αναμνησεις...!!!!

----------

